# Mister Coney Show for Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Slotters in the Pittsburgh, and tri-state area.........It would be cool if we can have one of these shows in our area. The first one didn't go over to well, but I think circumstances led to that. Hope you'll read this thread and let them know that a show can work here......especially since the summer Crown show is defunct, and Coney's can take its place.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Dave,
The Crown Show ended due to a variety of reasons. One was my move to Michigan. 
The other was the other promoters health. However, i hear rumors that he may be starting it up again. You should ask him at the next VASCRA event. The Mr. Coney shows do not have as big of a crowd draw but they fill the need I suppose in this "niche" market.


----------

